# How to get into turning and woodcarving?



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

As a young man I worked for a company named Hand Feats. WE made custom made furniture, very nice stuff, no nails & screws, all handmade and finished with Danish oil.
I love working with wood but furniture takes too much equipment and space.

I am wanting to find a hobby for when I retire in 2 years and thought turning and carving would be a good one. However I have never done anything like this and would like to learn.

I found this website http://texaswoodcarversguild.com/, they are having a bunch of classses in Kerrville next month. Some say for beginers but sound pretty complicated. I am kind of nervous about signing up for them, and I have no tools and not really sure what to buy.

Does anyone know anything about this organization and are they really for true beginners who have never done this kind of work.

Thanks for any insight!

Bill Young


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

For carving, i'd go over to Woodcraft and talk with the guys in the store. They sometimes have demos and classes on different topics. They carry lots of carvng tools plus thave books and videos too.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

For turning, start with lots of money --







-- amazing how fast accessories can add up. Agree with Flatfish on Woodcraft. They have weekend classes on turning pens, bowls etc. Price is reasonable and you can decide if you really enjoy it or not plus pick up some great tips.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not sure about carving but turning is very easy to get into. Just get a nice credit card with a nice limit. Then first buy a lathe, then spend about double to triple times that for tools and accessories (turning tools, chucks, pen kits, sandpaper, ca glue and other stuff.




But its worth every penny you spend.:bounce:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Both hobbies are like boats. Spending doesn't ever quit. But is fun.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My did used to do a lot of carving. Mostly decoys and he loved it. Not near as much tools required but to me it takes a lot of artistic talent to which I didn't inherit. I have a hard enough time cutting away the right amount of wood to turn a simple vase much less enough wood to carve a figure that would be recognizable. A good Foredom tool helps as well as enough knoves to do what you want and learn how to sharpen them. It is a good hobby if you have it in you to carve. For me, I guess I must stick to turning for now. However, I would like to carve some designs some day on a turned figure, but afraid I would mess up a perfectly good vase.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

That's my problem, I'm not very artistic, can't even draw a stick figure!
After checking prices on good lathe and acessories it looks like you could spend alot of money.
I think I will just upgrade some of my old tools and add a few more like a mortiser, ban saw and planner to start with and stick to making furniture.



slip knot said:


> My did used to do a lot of carving. Mostly decoys and he loved it. Not near as much tools required but to me it takes a lot of artistic talent to which I didn't inherit. I have a hard enough time cutting away the right amount of wood to turn a simple vase much less enough wood to carve a figure that would be recognizable. A good Foredom tool helps as well as enough knoves to do what you want and learn how to sharpen them. It is a good hobby if you have it in you to carve. For me, I guess I must stick to turning for now. However, I would like to carve some designs some day on a turned figure, but afraid I would mess up a perfectly good vase.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

slip knot said:


> I have a hard enough time cutting away the right amount of wood to turn a simple vase much less enough wood to carve a figure that would be recognizable. .


Slip is being a little too modest - he may or may not be able to carve but he does beautiful work on the lathe.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Be Young said:


> That's my problem, I'm not very artistic, can't even draw a stick figure!
> After checking prices on good lathe and acessories it looks like you could spend alot of money.
> I think I will just upgrade some of my old tools and add a few more like a mortiser, ban saw and planner to start with and stick to making furniture.


You can look around and find a good buy on a used lathe - sometimes with tools. Not sure where you live but we're scattered all over and most of us would be glad to let you "play" with our toys to see if you like it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BY..you might try checking out the bunch below Think you must be in the Austin area...

Ohh!!!!.. and, welcome to the 'Vortex"...

http://www.ctwa.org/corp2/index.php


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You can also start with some less inexpensive tools and lathe and get into the hobby but once hooked, you will then want to start upgrading. It isn't too alful expensive to get started and you will certainly get hooked and is a better hobby than straight work in my opinion. You can start and finish projects all in one day vs straight work. It's a great hobby. I do like straight work also.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Tortuga, that is a great find and just in time too. They meet every 3rd Tuesday of the month, I will definately be there Tuesday evening!

They have a volunteer tutoring program, maybe i can get a little hands-on to see if I enjoy it and figure out what all I need.

Thanks to everyone for the advice!

Bill



Tortuga said:


> BY..you might try checking out the bunch below Think you must be in the Austin area...
> 
> Ohh!!!!.. and, welcome to the 'Vortex"...
> 
> http://www.ctwa.org/corp2/index.php


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That takes care of the carving.

For the turning, there are some old threads here that can get you pointed in the right dirrection.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=274663&highlight=start

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=197454&highlight=start

Those will get you started. Do a search and you will find more good info.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Be Young said:


> They have a volunteer tutoring program, maybe i can get a little hands-on to* see if I enjoy it* and figure out what all I need.
> 
> Bill


Excellent idea, Bill.. and..I'll ABSOLUTELY *GUARANTEE* that you are gonna enjoy it.. Here in Houston we've got our invaluable Bill Berry to come to your shop after you have bought just your lathe and give you a full days expert advice for a few bucks..and it's the best money you can spend. A good advisor can save you months of 'trial and error' learning time.Bet there will be someone at the Austin meeting who would do the same for you up there.. They can tell you exactly what you need in the way of tools and equipment so you don't chunk away a bunch of money on unnecessary stuff (you'll buy that later, anyways...LOL)

Good luck...and let us know how it goes... Jim...:biggrin:

Little afterthought...You have a Woodcraft store in Austin.. Drop by and blow your mind...LOL... They also have classes...

http://www.woodcraft.com/stores/store.aspx?id=328


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Good one Tortuga, Woodcraft even has pen turning classes which is a good starter class and from then, it can bring you to much farther as you find your comfort zone.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wow !! You guys wanna see sumthin' unbelievable?.. Click on that link to Woodcraft on my post above...scroll about halfway down the page to the "Saw Stop" demo. Click on the video.. see all the way to the end..my skin is still crawlin' from when the guy used his own finger as a test.... Whoooaaahhh !!!!


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

A'int no way I would try that. Sure wish the jointer I stuck my finger in had that!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Wow !! You guys wanna see sumthin' unbelievable?.. Click on that link to Woodcraft on my post above...scroll about halfway down the page to the "Saw Stop" demo. Click on the video.. see all the way to the end..my skin is still crawlin' from when the guy used his own finger as a test.... Whoooaaahhh !!!!


Man that's pretty crazy. The guy still pulled his finger back pretty quick, natural reaction I bet.


----------

